# Bought a new camping trailer



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Bought a new trailer and I'd like to know where some good campgrounds are at. No KOA's for me. I have a generator and two young boys. I love the south skyline drive, but what else is out there?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Is your trailer self contained? Are you looking for established campgrounds with toilets, parking pads, tables and fire pits? Or are you looking for "dispersed areas" with a little more seclusion but no improvements?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It would also help to know how long your Trailer was.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Sorry, here's a little more info. The trailer is self contained. It's 27' with a slide. I'm looking for camping spots I can get into earlier in the year then fairview canyon. Hopefully with good roads so I don't damage something. We like to camp in areas less crowded, with fishing and hiking nearby. Area's similar to potters pond, just with earlier access. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I am not sure what your experience level is. So I'll offer two routes. Go to a few National Forest campgrounds to get your feet wet and learn about your trailer. If you have a problem better there than boondocking alone with kids and far from helping hands. Almost all National Forest sites have a couple places you can fit a camper that size in but some do not so call first and ask, when in doubt add 2 feet to your rig length if they can't take a 29 footer but they say ok to a 27 that gives you an idea how tight it must be for a 27footer.

Second route is pull in anywhere you ever see or saw another camper parked. Scout first without camper. If it looks good to get in and turn around set up and get back out then make it with the camper. If you are going self contained and looking down the southern part I can offer you two lifetimes of camping spots to go to but won't post them openly and no one else should either. Places get hammered and ruined that way.

Be happy to PM you directions and locations for a camper your size but still say first trip should be a NF site or at least with a buddy in case the CHTF on you. I don't know any places north of the swell so can't help you there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good early season spots are grantsville and vernon if you want to camp/fish combo's. Diamond fork is fairly close and you can get up there early. You might be a little to big for the spots up american fork canyon.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Unfortunately most of the really nice areas are higher elevation and won't open up for a while. But it sounds like you are interested in early season camping to try out your new toy. Don't blame you! I don't know where you live or how far you want to drive but here are some other suggestions. You might try some of the lower elavation state parks like Palasades SP, Huntington SP, Escalante SP, Goblin Valley SP, or Sand Hollow SP. These places are not exactly remote and some are a little like camping in a town but they do open up earlier and they have recreation opportunities either at the SP or within easy driving distances. That is one of the advantages of a trailer vs a camper or motor home. You could probably camp at Goblin Valley, Escalante or Sand Hollow even now. If you are looking for a more remote place to try out your new toy's facilities late winter/eary spring is a great time to consider some of the many desert locations in our state like The San Rafael Swell. If you stick to the main roads like Buckhorn Draw they are at least as good as Millers Flat in summer. There are some dispersed areas around Goblin Valley. There is The Topaz Mountain/ Great Basin NP area or you could just drag your toy out the Pony Express trail and find a level spot and set up camp. This time of the year you worry more about having enough propane to run you furnace than having enough shade. Years ago my family made a very enjoyable early season trip to Escalante SP. We found good fishing in the little reservoir at the SP and found plenty of hiking and sight seeing opportunities at Calf Creek and in the Grand Staircase area. Good luck and enjoy!


----------

